# Removing pulley on Ariens ST824...PICS



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I need to remove this pully from my Ariens ST824 (924086). How do I get the nut off without the pulley spinning as I turn?








http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y153/J187/AriensPulley.jpg


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Some ideas:
Drop a screwdriver in the hole to keep it from turning.
Clamp a locking plier to the pulley.
I've made a pulley tool using the old belt and vise grips. Slice the old belt off and put each end in the vise grip.
GL


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

Or use an Impact Gun,... It'll spin it right off there....


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try some of the suggestions. Just didn't know if I was missing something. I do not have an impact wrench


----------

